# MTD yard machine wont stop



## pobug

Hi everyone I have a yard machine model 136H450f134 that wont stop. I ruled out the brakes by taking it out of gear rollin it and stoping it with brakes ( engine off). I think its will not disengage. I only see one rod with a adjustment, tried it both ways no change( adjusted it in and out). I am lost does any one ideas on how to fix? PS new to community so glad ur R here. Thanks


----------



## bwgad96

Is it hydrostatic or geared?


----------



## pobug

Thanks for the reply I think hydrostatic I dont see ant gears. I took a couple of photos hopeing this will help


----------



## bwgad96

If it is hydrostatic then there should be a lever that controls your speed.Mine is on the right side. If when you shouft into neutual and it still wont stop check the lever where it connects to the transaxle.


----------



## pobug

Stops great in neutual, Foward or Reverse wont stop when brake/clutch depress only one rod with adjustment tried both way (in and out) think clutch not disengageing


----------



## pobug

There is a speed control on right side 6 speed setting and park. I didnt see any movement by level going to rear level just moves up and down.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Youre having the same issue i had with my 97 mastercut - the neutral position is out of wack . The owners manual tells how to reset it ( mines out in the shed still)- has to do with the linkage to the clutch pedal ( pedal has to be all the way back to the stop) - i believe the PO fiddled with it, messed it up - it would drive pretty darn fast ( still does actually) and when you hit the brakes it crawls and wont stop. Rebuilding the brakes didnt help.

Yours is the variable speed - uses a variable speed pulley in the center and a single speed ( forward/reverse) transaxle. 

After adjusting the neutral setting, it stops on a dime now. I didnt trust it at all, trying to mow with it.


----------

